# Silver in dehumidifier demineralization cartridges



## zuberb (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone, 

I have an Air-o-Swiss dehumidifier and just had to replace the demineralization cartridge. Something got me wondering if there was any way to process silver out of these used cartridges. I don't know, maybe it was the big Ag written on the cartridge.


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 29, 2012)

Can you show the content of this can ?


----------



## zuberb (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll post pics tonight. 

In a fresh cartridge, they are off-white granules maybe four times the size of dry grits. About time of replacement, they take on a very light blue-green tint. I have no idea what the chemistry is behind what they do to demineralize water, but I assume they absorb minerals from the water which gives them the blue-green color. 

I'm going to dig around online to find the chemical makeup of these granules.


----------



## MysticColby (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.iallergy.com/product_info.php?products_id=839

I also came across this pdf: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=silver+ion+stick&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mikroklima.com.hr%2Fpdf%2F7017%2FISS.pdf&ei=JGpOT6S_O6rliAKehMG-Cw&usg=AFQjCNED956FbhfkbyVj0sW07_81BAGOig&cad=rja
it's a fun read, but might also shed some light how it works. My guess: it's Ag+ :mrgreen: meaning, it's part way through a double-displacement reaction. A guess: Ag+ + NaCl = Na+ + AgCl
If there was no one more knowledgeable than me to ask (someone else speak up if you know better!), I would think it could be refining either by nitric acid or by HCl to get AgCl, then convert to Ag, then melt. I'm sure they have non-silver in it as a stabilizer, though I don't know what.

I just realized we have similar things (Air-O-Swiss 7017 Ionic Silver Stick) at work. But we only have a couple of them, and at ~$20 each, I doubt they contain much silver.
Another thing to consider: if it's depleted, all of the silver would be used up. I would guess it would probably all be AgCl (insoluble).


----------



## zuberb (Feb 29, 2012)

I just got an answer from the company who makes them. I had asked them for an MSDS on the crystals so we could figure out how to recycle the used ones. He did not disclose the chemical composition of the crystals (I didn't think he would). Here was his very terse answer:

"There is no silver in the demineralization granules to extract."

Oh well, it was worth looking into.


----------



## etack (Mar 2, 2012)

you should ask why is says it on the cartage than. 

I have a water filter that states it has Ag in the filter medium. plan to look at when its done but it says 2600 gallons can run though it so i have awhile to go. :lol: 

Eric

Found this on amazon.com in description.

Has silver treated plastic housing to inhibit microbial growth on the surface of the cartridge


Incinerate :twisted:


----------



## etack (Mar 2, 2012)

did you get the MSDS?


----------



## zuberb (Mar 2, 2012)

No, and his email was in response to me specifically asking for the MSDS. Aren't those supposed to be made available to the public?


----------

